# Sulmet



## norcal (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay, my little guy that I had talked about earlier had a bit of the runs (Teeny).  Everyone I knew said to cut back a bit on formula and if that didn't do it, to give Sulmet.   Well, I did because I don't want a failure-to-thrive kiddo.   I had read a bit about Sulmet, and it said it was an antibacterial.   And that Cocci is a single-cell parasite.   So, I thought it was like worming an animal.    

I didn't want to give antibiotics.   But, from what I've read online, an antibacterial like Sulmet is an antibiotic.    

I'm just trying to figure out what I'm doing.   I hear "don't give this", "do give this" "don't do that" "do this", I'm just getting confused. 

Tiny is still scrawny, but he's growing (2.5 weeks, 10 lbs), now I think maybe I just should have tried a Vitamin B shot. 


Any knowledge you'd wish to share would be appreciated. 
Thanks!

-Laurie


----------



## helmstead (Jun 12, 2009)

Simple, take a fecal sample to the vet.  If he has cocci, treat it...if he doesn't than no need for the antibiotics.

PS Sulmet is practically useless these days, and people who treat for 5 days are making it even MORE useless as well as wasting their money/time on misguided peace of mind.  You should treat with Albon/Dimethox OR CoRid (amprollium).  Albon is a FOURTEEN day treatment, Corid is TWENTY ONE DAYS.  

Cocci is a protozoan, only can be killed by an antiprotozoal (new research shows Panacur/SafeGuard to actually be efficient for this application).


----------



## norcal (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.    All this conflicting information is confusing.   I was told by others not to use Corid.   Oh my, I'm thinking of just going Au Natural.   Herbal.   I had not wanted to use antibiotics so freely, only as an absolute necessity.   I would say that educating myself is important, except that it really just depends on what I read - whether it be book, webpage, listserve, what-have-you.   

I appreciate all the help you guys have given me.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 12, 2009)

Just a warning:  Going herbal/natural will lead you to dead goats in a hurry.  It takes time, selective breeding and lots of loss/culling to get a resistant herd.

Take a sample to the vet.  

The warning against Corid was likely because it's a thiamine inhibitor (cocci needs thiamine to live).  Overuse or overdosing it can cause polio.  However, consulting vets (several) I've only found ONE case of Corid induced polio.  I use it with no ill effect, as do many producers I know.


----------

